# 1969 gto vacuum hose sizes



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

PCV would be 3/8 along with PB booster. Would the rest of the supply line be 3/16 for the distributor and 7/32 for the hide away light supply. I do believe 1/4 for the trans modulator.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you restoring back to factory built or modified? 

Be careful when ordering, some vendors sell by the outside diameter, others by the inside.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just looking to match up sizes so when I do an engine swap I have it all on hand. Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

5/32 is the norm.


----------

